# Any research on bleached flour?



## Ian Denny (May 6, 2014)

Has any research been undertaken on the effect of bleached flour on IBS? I've been a sufferer for over 30 years and have recently been baking my own bread using organic, unbleached flour and (lo and behold) the IBS has disappeared! My bowel movements are now regular, easy and complete. Its bloody wonderful! Previously I alternated between diarhoea and constipation and generally spent an awful long while in the toilet. Exercise and a high fibre diet had reduced the symptoms somewhat, but now they are gone entirely..


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Could be the high fructose corn syrup or any of the other chemicals added to commercial bread. Have you made homemade bread with bleached flour? It may not be worth the experiment.

Can't recall anything on the same industrial bread bleached vs unbleached or artisan/homemade bleached vs unbleached. My sense is the industrial vs artisan may be a bigger thing than if the flour is bleached, but there could be something more than the fructose and other food additives going on.

We know high fructose corn syrup can be a problem for some IBSers.


----------

